# Orchestral song 1: Verzweiflung



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Hi!
Here is the first song of my collection of Orchestral Songs. It is called Verzweiflung and based on the poem by Albert Ehrenstein.
Because my web space on my homepage is full, I decided to use an free web server for this file, here is the link:

Verzweiflung

greetings!

André, Sweden


----------

